# Titan impact 440 or Graco st max II 495 HIBoy



## Guy from Europe (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi,

I hope you guys can give me your opinion on which machine to get.

I (hope) am going to spray around 40 gallon a week/ 150 ltr. At start I'll mainly be doing residential homes and appartments. Perhaps small offices in the future.

99% interieur walls and ceiling are mineral based. When I have enough experience, I will be doing doors and doortrims.

Few facts. As for transport; here in Europe we use small vans and no pick-up trucks. (no lifting up the machine that high)
The appartments are around 70m2/ 770sq feet surface. Not all have elevators, so sometimes I have to use the stairs.
Houses situated 'in line' are around 130m2/ 1400sq feet, divided bij 3 floors.
Parts and machines are realy expensive here in Europe. USD Price times 2,2

I was thinking about the Titan impact 440 that comes with the RX80 gun. Or the Graco st max II 495 HIBoy with the Contractor, which I can get for almost the same price as the Impact 440 with RX80. Both new out of the box. The Graco is being sold by a 'trader' just for a small profit, thats why the low price. The Titan is being sold by a paint-store. Both Titan an Graco servicestores a nearby.

Few questions:
-Do you guys prefer the RX80 2 finger or the contractor 2 finger?
-HI_boy has no drip,bucket, Impact 440 does. Do you miss it on the highboy? does it drip while riding?
- Graco Hiboy or stand. Lowboy does not ride on stairs, correct? Have to lift it up.
- How often do you have to change the pump on the graco?
- What extention do I need when the ceiling is 9 ft and I am 6ft tall. 40 inch?
- What is the standard extention you use on the gun for 8-9 feet walls?
- Do you guys advise an extra 50 ft hose, so I can leave the machine downstairs, or is that too much stress on the machine?
- Any other spares I really need to get in the beginning? 

As I said, the price is about even, what would you guys buy?
Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I would use the graco. You won't be under powered with it. I like the 2 finger gun. 
I'm 6'1 and can spray a 10 ft ceiling without an extension.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy from Europe (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks JMP, and would you take a HiBoy or stand 495, givin the fact we have relatively many stairs and small rooms? And after how many gallons did you ever have to change the pump? Will this be at the same frequentie as the Titan 440 (impact)?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, I would say the graco is a better pump overall. The 440 is really good fro the price, but if you can get a better deal on the graco, go for it. If you need to transport up stairs, you need to figure out which one will be easier to do that. I recently bought a 440. I dont like the gun. In fact, the trigger broke on me last week. Dont get me wrong, its got a nice feel to it and all, but they made it kind of a hassle to get to the filter. They should have just kept it simple, but they tried to add 'bells and whistles' which just make it somewhat annoying to deal with. I use a hundred feet of hose on my 440
with no problems. I wouldnt concern myself with how often the pump needs changed. Just strain your paint.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't have either. However if it was me I would go with the 495. It has better pressure control which will be a benefit if you spray trim. It should also allow you to spray stains and thin clears with more confidence/consistency at lower pressures due to the pressure control. 

That alone would be enough. A stand is kinda more portable but carrying the pump in one hand and your hose attached to the other may be a consideration going up stairs vs wheeling the hi boy up and down stairs abiet much slower. 

I feel the high boy with hose wrap stores nicer if you are one to always keep your hoses attached.

The high boy can be moved when loaded. The stand can be too if placed on a cart. 

You could certainly mount a stand unit on a cart or dolly and make your own hybrid. 

I think the high boy tube pickup may take a smidge more paint to load the sprayer vs a stand pickup hose but probably not even worth mentioning. 

I believe you can mount a hopper on the 495 for just that reason.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Given that stand units can draw out of a fiver, I'd imagine that it's actually the hi-boy that takes less paint to prime, where the stand inlet has an extra length of flexible hose before you get to the pump. You can put a hopper on either style, but if you're regularly using that little product, you might as well get a quart-pot handheld unit. 

I can get a hi-boy with 100' of hose up a stairwell more easily than a stand unit with 50' over a shoulder. Make space in your rig for a hi-boy. It's worth it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had my Graco 395 low boy for 10 years and had to do nothing to it. Mind you, I'm not spraying 40 gals a week with it. But it's the Cadillac of sprayers.
Are these repaints or New construction that you are doing? 
Did you say that you'll be spraying mineral based products on the walls and ceilings?? That just sounds weird..


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a no brainer.
If you can buy a 495 for the same price I would jump on it. I’m fact even if you had to pay more for it, it still makes sense. The grace will last for much longer than the Titan. Good luck with your decision.
BTW I agree, spraying oils on ceilings and walls?
What’s the reason behind that? Heavy smokers or something?


----------

